# Starting over/wiring question



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm from NJ and was building my dream train table in my basement when my wife (now ex) got a job transfer to California. Fast forward a few years, new wife - new house, I started a new table in our screened in porch. I think I posted some photos then. The potential seemed great, but it turned out to be very problematic. My old O-gauge track would start to rust when there was rain, from the humidity and condensation. Then there was the gritty dust that would blow in, awful.

I was considering closing the porch in with sliding windows to solve the problem. The cost was a bit much. My son suggested using the garage. My wife said fine. This sounded good. She was happy to recover the other half of the porch - I was getting a weather-proof location. Then I had the bright idea to tell her that I would look into building a table that I could raise so we could put a car under it. Well it is in place and it works! The platform is 8x12, it stands about 39" high and goes up enough to pull a car underneath.

I'm posting a shot of the layout and I could use help with a wiring question. I want to be able to run three trains continuously. The inner loop (#3) is connected to loop 2 by two switches which are highlighted in blue. Number three is where most of the operating accessories are located. How do I set it up to isolate #3 when I want to?

Thanks for any help!

Gary


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You would need to install insulated pins so that the Green
section power does not reach the red loop. You would
also want to use insulated pins where the outside loop
connects to the middle loop. A separate track connection
would power each of the three loops.

You should also have a means of controlling each oval
separately. I couldn't tell if that Lionel transformer
was dual control. If it is and you have a third you
would be in business.

Be sure to keep the power in phase.

Don


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Don,

Two quick questions: Do you use insulated pins in all three rail connections? And forgive my lack of knowledge, but what exactly does it mean to keep the power in phase? (connection on the same rails?)

Oh, and I have two ZW and one KW transformers (old ones).

Thanks so much for your help!

Gary


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Closed, continue here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25904


----------

